# Rechner startet neu, anstatt auszuschalten

## Finswimmer

Hi,

wenn ich unter KDE hibernate aufrufe, hat mein PC sich früher (tm) immer ausgeschaltet. Jetzt macht er das nur noch sporadisch. In den (gefühlt) meisten Fällen startet er einfach neu.

Am Kernel habe ich lange Zeit nichts geändert. 

Neu ist ein KVM-Switch von Aten, aber der dürfte eigentlich nicht Schuld sein, oder?

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich das Problem software-seitig ausschließen kann?

Könnte ja sein, dass das Mainboard einfach eine Macke hat.

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Tobi,

hast Du seither ein kernel-update gemacht und falls ja, auch schon mal das Verhalten mit dem alten kernel getestet? (Es gab doch kürzlich eine Änderung im kernel bezüglich dieser Modi)

Normaler shutdown abeitet zuverlässig?

Was für einen hibernate Modus benutzt du?

Fragen über Fragen ...

----------

## Finswimmer

Kernel ist von Juli laut "ls -oa /boot".

Wenn ich unter KDE herunterfahre, ging es eben. Allerdings funktioniert das Ausschalten bei hibernate auch ab und zu.

Ich nutze "hibernation (aka 'suspend to disk')" mit /dev/sda2 als default resume partition.

Aufgerufen wird das Ganze über hibernate aus dem sys-power/hibernate-script-2.0-r2 Paket.

Vielen Dank!

----------

## mrsteven

Bei mir ist es genau anders herum: In den meisten Fällen schaltet er sich ab, manchmal wird aber stattdessen neu gestartet. Das alles schon seit ein paar Kernelversionen (3.3 mindestens). Der Rechner ist ein ASUS U56E Notebook. Was genau das Problem ist weiß ich auch nicht.

Was für ein Board hast du?

----------

## Finswimmer

http://www.asrock.com/mb/amd/alivexfire-esata2/

ALiveXFire-eSATA2

----------

## Finswimmer

Die ganze Zeit ging Suspend2Ram mit dem Desktop-PC nicht.

Ich war eben im Bios und hab daran rumgefummelt. Nun geht S2Ram.

Und: Bei 2 von 2 Versuchen ist der PC auch ausgeblieben...

----------

## s|mon

Ich habe bei mir den Verdacht das genau dann ein Reboot gemacht wird wenn ich vorher Win7 laufen hatte (hab das auf ner externen Platte zum spielen). Ich versuch das am Wochenende mal gezielt zu testen:

D.h.:

1. PC Start -> Gentoo -> halt -> PC geht aus

2. PC Start -> Win7 -> Reboot -> Gentoo -> halt -> Reboot 

hätte jmd dafür eine Erklärung?

Grüsse,

s|mon

----------

## tomhog

was passiert denn bei

3. PC Start -> Gentoo -> Reboot -> Gentoo

----------

## s|mon

Hi,

auch ein Reboot - interessanterweise bleibt scheinbar einfach die Stromversorgung erhalten und nach ein paar Sekunden (gefühlt länger als bei einem beabsichtigten Neustart, muss ich aber nochmal gertrennt testen) fährt dann alles wieder hoch.

Gibt es bei dem Verhalten schon einen Verdacht?

Grüsse,

s|mon

Edit: Vielleicht kann ich am 01.11 mal mit einem alten Kernel testen, für heut mach ich mal schluss.

----------

## s|mon

Hi, ich habe es heute endlich geschafft zu testen.

Wenn ich die Sequenz:  PC Start -> Gentoo -> Reboot ->Gentoo -> halt durchführe, macht der Rechner ab kernel 3.3.8 einen Neustart mit 3.2.1-r2 bleibt er aus.

Hier habe ich mal ein diff der beiden configs angehängt. Mir fällt dabei nichts ins Auge was ich einem solchen Verhalten zuordnen würde, wie eine Änderung bei ACPI/APM.

Wäre für weitere Hinweise aber dankbar.

Grüsse,

s|mon

Nachtrag

Ein Test mit dem aktuellen 3.5.7 zeigt wieder das richtige, erwartete Verhalten (d.h. der Rechner bleibt nach halt auch aus.

=> Für mich erstmal erledigt. Danke!

```
*** linux-3.2.1-r2   Mon Jan  7 18:51:33 2013

--- linux-3.3.8   Mon Jan  7 18:51:52 2013

***************

*** 3 ****

! # Linux/x86_64 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 Kernel Configuration

--- 3 ----

! # Linux/x86_64 3.3.8-gentoo Kernel Configuration

***************

*** 21 ****

- CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

--- 20 ----

***************

*** 25 ****

- CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

--- 23 ----

***************

*** 44 ****

- CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

--- 41 ----

***************

*** 91 ****

--- 89 ----

+ # CONFIG_AUDIT_LOGINUID_IMMUTABLE is not set

***************

*** 131 ****

--- 130 ----

+ # CONFIG_CHECKPOINT_RESTORE is not set

***************

*** 195 ****

--- 195 ----

+ CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

***************

*** 215 ****

--- 216,218 ----

+ CONFIG_HAVE_ALIGNED_STRUCT_PAGE=y

+ CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

+ CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

***************

*** 235 ****

--- 239,260 ----

+ 

+ #

+ # Partition Types

+ #

+ CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

+ # CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

+ CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

+ CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

+ # CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

+ CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

+ CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

+ CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

+ CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

+ CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

+ CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

+ # CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

+ CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

+ # CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

+ CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

+ CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

+ CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

+ # CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

***************

*** 281 ****

--- 307 ----

+ CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

***************

*** 301,302 ****

- CONFIG_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

- CONFIG_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

--- 326 ----

***************

*** 364 ****

--- 389,390 ----

+ CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

+ CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

***************

*** 385 ****

--- 412 ----

+ # CONFIG_EFI_STUB is not set

***************

*** 417 ****

! # CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

--- 444 ----

! CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

***************

*** 420 ****

! # CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG is not set

--- 447 ----

! CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG=y

***************

*** 508 ****

--- 536 ----

+ CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

***************

*** 516,517 ****

! # CONFIG_PCI_PRI is not set

! # CONFIG_PCI_PASID is not set

--- 544,545 ----

! CONFIG_PCI_PRI=y

! CONFIG_PCI_PASID=y

***************

*** 550 ****

--- 579 ----

+ CONFIG_ARCH_BINFMT_ELF_RANDOMIZE_PIE=y

***************

*** 567 ****

--- 597 ----

+ # CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG is not set

***************

*** 653 ****

--- 684 ----

+ CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

***************

*** 795 ****

--- 827 ----

+ # CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH is not set

***************

*** 798 ****

--- 831,832 ----

+ # CONFIG_NETPRIO_CGROUP is not set

+ CONFIG_BQL=y

***************

*** 842 ****

--- 877,878 ----

+ # CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

+ # CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER is not set

***************

*** 855 ****

--- 892 ----

+ # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PCIESSD_MTIP32XX is not set

***************

*** 865 ****

--- 903 ----

+ # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME is not set

***************

*** 875 ****

--- 914,917 ----

+ 

+ #

+ # Misc devices

+ #

***************

*** 877 ****

- CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

--- 918 ----

***************

*** 1099 ****

--- 1141 ----

+ # CONFIG_NET_TEAM is not set

***************

*** 1119 ****

--- 1162 ----

+ # CONFIG_NET_CALXEDA_XGMAC is not set

***************

*** 1253 ****

--- 1297 ----

+ # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA8418 is not set

***************

*** 1338 ****

--- 1383,1387 ----

+ 

+ #

+ # KCopy

+ #

+ CONFIG_KCOPY=m

***************

*** 1486 ****

! # CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ20Z75 is not set

--- 1535 ----

! # CONFIG_BATTERY_SBS is not set

***************

*** 1490 ****

--- 1540 ----

+ # CONFIG_CHARGER_LP8727 is not set

***************

*** 1630 ****

--- 1681 ----

+ # CONFIG_MFD_DA9052_I2C is not set

***************

*** 1634 ****

--- 1686 ----

+ # CONFIG_MFD_S5M_CORE is not set

***************

*** 1673 ****

--- 1726 ----

+ # CONFIG_DRM_GMA500 is not set

***************

*** 1751,1755 ****

- # Display device support

- #

- # CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

- 

- #

--- 1803 ----

***************

*** 1795 ****

--- 1844 ----

+ CONFIG_SND_KCTL_JACK=y

***************

*** 1912 ****

--- 1962 ----

+ CONFIG_HID_BATTERY_STRENGTH=y

***************

*** 1962 ****

- # CONFIG_HID_QUANTA is not set

--- 2011 ----

***************

*** 1994 ****

! # CONFIG_USB_DWC3 is not set

--- 2043,2044 ----

! CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

! # CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

***************

*** 1996 ****

- # CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

--- 2045 ----

***************

*** 2006 ****

--- 2056 ----

+ # CONFIG_USB_EHCI_MV is not set

***************

*** 2018,2019 ****

- # CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

- # CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

--- 2067 ----

***************

*** 2111 ****

--- 2160,2161 ----

+ # CONFIG_LEDS_TCA6507 is not set

+ # CONFIG_LEDS_OT200 is not set

***************

*** 2213 ****

--- 2264,2268 ----

+ 

+ #

+ # Microsoft Hyper-V guest support

+ #

+ # CONFIG_HYPERV is not set

***************

*** 2218 ****

--- 2274 ----

+ # CONFIG_FUJITSU_TABLET is not set

***************

*** 2245 ****

--- 2302 ----

+ # CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_V2 is not set

***************

*** 2249 ****

- # CONFIG_HYPERV is not set

--- 2305 ----

***************

*** 2263 ****

- # CONFIG_SIGMA is not set

--- 2318 ----

***************

*** 2422,2443 ****

- 

- #

- # Partition Types

- #

- CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

- # CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

- CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

- CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

- # CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

- CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

- CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

- CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

- CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

- CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

- CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

- # CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

- CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

- # CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

- CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

- CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

- CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

- # CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

--- 2476 ----

***************

*** 2597 ****

--- 2631 ----

+ # CONFIG_DEBUG_NMI_SELFTEST is not set

***************

*** 2653 ****

! CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=m

--- 2687 ----

! CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=y

***************

*** 2723 ****

! # CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

--- 2757,2758 ----

! CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

! CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT_SSE2_X86_64=y

***************

*** 2755 ****

--- 2791,2792 ----

+ CONFIG_GENERIC_PCI_IOMAP=y

+ CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

***************

*** 2786 ****

--- 2824 ----

+ CONFIG_DQL=y
```

----------

